# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Showoff] Wallpaper "Warp portal"

## Tanax

Here's a wallpaper I made.

It's made with really simple effects(you won't believe how easy it is :P), and it takes like 5mins to make a 500x500 with this look. Wallpaper didn't take much longer, and the longest part is probably the coloring, deciding which colors to use, and get a good amount of shadows/highlights.

This is one of the FEW work I've done where I'm actually satisfied with the text, cause I think it turned out really cool!



Would you want me to write a tutorial for this effect?

Actually I think I've already made a tutorial.. got it on the other computer, but anyways; you want me to post the tutorial?

----------


## Jrgamespot

ya, can you please post the tutorial, id like to have a look at it.

----------


## Vixxi

Symmetrical ftw

----------


## Volcano

Looks damn boring mate..

----------


## Narudan

well there are alot of tutorials about making this or better effects

----------


## bevin347

thats actually really good warp portal.. nice

----------

